# Treatment abroad for over 40's



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Which clinics abroad are best at treating over 40's with both OE and DE?


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hiya dilly dolly  either reprofit clinic in Czech or serum clinic in Greece.
Becky7 xx


----------



## jo_milly (Apr 22, 2012)

I´m 42, live in Spain and am currently having treatment at a clinic here. The treatment has been great and the drs and nurses have been fabulous. I speak Spanish, but I know a lot of the clinics over here speak English and cater for foreigners. Please let me know if you need any information. Sorry I´m new on here and haven´t replied before. I´m not sure about all the lingo as my treatment has been in Spanish. I am happy to help with anything. Good luck and keep positive.  Much love and happy dreamsxx


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

DillyDolly; Dogus in Cyprus will also do OE/DE... I'm not sure if you're after a 'mix and match' of both, in which case I don't 'think' any Spanish will do this, i.e. it's one or the other (from conversations I've had anyway).  I'm sure jo_milly will confirm/deny.


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

DD

Serum do tandem cycles

chand x


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

I am going to do OE first then maybe just go straight to DE. If they do tandem do they put a mix of embryos back ie the best? If so I would rather know for sure if it OE or DE


----------



## nevergiveup1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Dillydolly

I love Dr Ramdeo from Care Clinic in Durban, South Africa. He has excellent results for women over 40.
I went to him after having had treatment at argc, crgh, create, London fertility clinic and dr hansen. I had done 9 fresh rounds of IVF.

He does OE, donor or tandem.

He has good availability of donor eggs with no waiting periods.

He was absolutely brilliant embryologists who got 100% fertilisation with me on all four rounds of IVF that I did with them.
In addition my embryos, although older than previous cycles did much better in their lab and I got very high quality every round on all embryos. Something that no other clinic achieved even close to for me.

An OE cycle is around £4000 - £4300 all inclusive of drugs, bloods, scans, consults, meds up to pregnancy blood test.

www.careclinic.co.za

good luck on your journey!!

/links


----------



## jsoleil (Mar 12, 2011)

Hello Dillydolly,

I just returned from Alicante, Spain, from the IB and the staff and care were excellent.  I am 41 years old, and had DE followed by my ET last week.

Hope this helps 
jsoleil


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi jsoleil
Which clinic did you go to in Alicante and how old is the donor egg cos I was thinking of going to Spain only if I am having donor cos my mum is half Spanish so I got my mum skin etc  so it would be great to have spainish donor for me  so I can look up on their clinic
Thank you and good luck
Becky7 xx


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Becky
I think its called instituo bernbeu, it part of a group referred to as IB


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Ahhhh lol as I thought IB mean implanating bleeding lol and thank you. Have you made any plan yet.
Becky7 xx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

I went to Eugin in Barcelona and am now 20 weeks pregnant at first attempt.  Donor was 29 years old and we also have 7 frosties.

Good luck xx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow alex28  congrats  and have heard of that clinic  and how long did you have to stay over  as I was thinking of the cost of everything including the flight and hotel cos we have a house in altea and appartment in playa flamenca near Murcia.
Becky7 xx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Becky

For the consultation we flew out one day, consultation the next morning and flew home that evening

For the main but we flew out the friday, had ET sat morning and flew home the tuesday.  we chose to stay a bit longer to make it a nice break.  Our flights were really cheap first time as we booked in advance but more expensive on the treatment visit as we only got the call to confirm on the thursday and flew the friday.

I was really impressed with the clinic - spotless and staff very efficient and lovely.

x


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow Alex  that sound pretty good and quick as I did say I will go for ED when I get to 42 as I feel I am still young to try my OE.
Thank you and good luck
Becky7 xx


----------

